# Bike Path Near Quail Lake?



## Solohopper (Feb 9, 2007)

Driving up the 5 heading north today and I notice a sign that mentioned an Aquaduct bike path. It's at the Quail Lake/ Hwy 138 exit near Gorman. Anyone have any info on it? Anyone ever been on it?


----------



## FTM (Feb 4, 2005)

apparently closed


----------

